# December 2015 Member Monthly Giveaway!



## Jim (Dec 28, 2015)

Lets say goodbye to 2015 by giving away one of those Spooltek Lures! The winner will receive one SpoolTek 4" Fatty in Threadfin Shad color!

Innovative or the next gimmick? I don't know, I don't have an opinion, I have one to give away! :lol: 

*Rules*
1, Open to all members of the forum if you made at Least 4 Posts in November!
2, Reply to this thread with "IN"
3, Ends 12/31/2015. Winner will be chosen by Random.org
4, *Winner has ONE Week to claim the Lure via private message or you forfeit.* 

SpoolTek lures URL: https://spoolteklures.com/

[youtube]iuQ_h0lob8c[/youtube]


----------



## Clint KY (Dec 28, 2015)

In


----------



## Bigwrench (Dec 28, 2015)

In


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 28, 2015)

IN


----------



## Fire1386 (Dec 28, 2015)

IN


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 28, 2015)

IN

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 28, 2015)

IN


----------



## AllOutdoors (Dec 28, 2015)

In


----------



## -CN- (Dec 28, 2015)

In


----------



## Steve A W (Dec 28, 2015)

IN!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 28, 2015)

In


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 28, 2015)

IN!


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 28, 2015)

in


----------



## Fishfreek (Dec 28, 2015)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Dec 29, 2015)

IN


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 29, 2015)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Dec 29, 2015)

In


----------



## Just a Skosh (Dec 29, 2015)

IN


----------



## Androsyn (Dec 29, 2015)

IN


----------



## Capt1972 (Dec 31, 2015)

in


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 31, 2015)

in


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 31, 2015)

in


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2016)

The winner of the final giveaway for 2015 is Fire1386.

Congrats!

Jim


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 3, 2016)

:beer:


----------



## Fire1386 (Jan 3, 2016)

AWESOME!!! Thanks so much.....


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 3, 2016)

Good job =D>


----------



## Androsyn (Jan 11, 2016)

=D> Congrats!


----------



## Attwanl (Jan 16, 2016)

Congratulations


----------

